# Find out your personality type in less than 5 minutes, Definitely Accurate.



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

*The problem with personality tests is that the questions can be confusing, you may not have understood what they were really asking, so your answers will therefore misrepresent your personality.
I've typed more than 100 people using this method, Nailed it with the first try every time. 

All information I use for this is from the myers briggs website.
Their Motto? "It is up to each person to recognize his or her true preferences."

Basically all you have to do is read these mini descriptions of each of the elements: 
Introversion versus Extroversion, Sensing versus Intuition, Thinking versus Feeling and Judging versus Perceiving.

You will see yourself in all of them, but one will always feel more natural and effortless than the other one.

Do not choose the one you would LIKE to be more, nor what you have learned to be because of effort and experience in life but rather think of it as choosing which fits your raw raw nature.
*

*Here goes Extraversion VS Introversion:
*
Extraversion (E)
I like getting my energy from active involvement in events and having a lot of different activities. I'm excited when I'm around people and I like to energize other people. I like moving into action and making things happen. I generally feel at home in the world. I often understand a problem better when I can talk out loud about it and hear what others have to say. 


The following statements generally apply to me:
• I am seen as "outgoing" or as a "people person."
• I feel comfortable in groups and like working in them.
• I have a wide range of friends and know lots of people.
• I sometimes jump too quickly into an activity and don't allow enough time to think it over. 
• Before I start a project, I sometimes forget to stop and get clear on what I want to do and why. 

Introversion (I)

I like getting my energy from dealing with the ideas, pictures, memories, and reactions that are inside my head, in my inner world. I often prefer doing things alone or with one or two people I feel comfortable with. I take time to reflect so that I have a clear idea of what I'll be doing when I decide to act. Ideas are almost solid things for me. Sometimes I like the idea of something better than the real thing.

The following statements generally apply to me: 
• I am seen as "reflective" or "reserved."
• I feel comfortable being alone and like things I can do on my own.
• I prefer to know just a few people well.
• I sometimes spend too much time reflecting and don't move into action quickly enough.
•I sometimes forget to check with the outside world to see if my ideas really fit the experience.

*Next Up is Sensing VS Intuition:
*
Sensing (S) 

Paying attention to physical reality, what I see, hear, touch, taste, and smell. I'm concerned with what is actual, present, current, and real. I notice facts and I remember details that are important to me. I like to see the practical use of things and learn best when I see how to use what I'm learning. Experience speaks to me louder than words. 


The following statements generally apply to me:
• I remember events as snapshots of what actually happened. 
•I solve problems by working through facts until I understand the problem.
•I am pragmatic and look to the "bottom line." 
•I start with facts and then form a big picture. 
•I trust experience first and trust words and symbols less. 
•Sometimes I pay so much attention to facts, either present or past, that I miss new possibilities. 

Intuition (N) 

Paying the most attention to impressions or the meaning and patterns of the information I get. I would rather learn by thinking a problem through than by hands-on experience. I'm interested in new things and what might be possible, so that I think more about the future than the past. I like to work with symbols or abstract theories, even if I don't know how I will use them. I remember events more as an impression of what it was like than as actual facts or details of what happened. 

The following statements generally apply to me:
• I remember events by what I read "between the lines" about their meaning. 
•I solve problems by leaping between different ideas and possibilities. 
•I am interested in doing things that are new and different. 
•I like to see the big picture, then to find out the facts. 
•I trust impressions, symbols, and metaphors more than what I actually experienced 
•Sometimes I think so much about new possibilities that I never look at how to make them a reality. 

*Next Up is Thinking VS Feeling:
*
Thinking (T) 

When I make a decision, I like to find the basic truth or principle to be applied, regardless of the specific situation involved. I like to analyze pros and cons, and then be consistent and logical in deciding. I try to be impersonal, so I won't let my personal wishes--or other people's wishes--influence me.

The following statements generally apply to me: 
• I enjoy technical and scientific fields where logic is important. 
•I notice inconsistencies. 
•I look for logical explanations or solutions to most everything. 
•I make decisions with my head and want to be fair. 
•I believe telling the truth is more important than being tactful. 
•Sometimes I miss or don't value the "people" part of a situation. 
•I can be seen as too task-oriented, uncaring, or indifferent. 

Feeling (F)

I believe I can make the best decisions by weighing what people care about and the points-of-view of persons involved in a situation. I am concerned with values and what is the best for the people involved. I like to do whatever will establish or maintain harmony. In my relationships, I appear caring, warm, and tactful. 

The following statements generally apply to me:
•I have a people or communications orientation.
• I am concerned with harmony and nervous when it is missing.
• I look for what is important to others and express concern for others.
• I make decisions with my heart and want to be compassionate.
• I believe being tactful is more important than telling the "cold" truth.
• Sometimes I miss seeing or communicating the "hard truth" of situations. 
•I am sometimes experienced by others as too idealistic, mushy, or indirect.

*Last is Judging VS Perceiving:
*
Judging (J) 

I use my decision-making (Judging) preference (whether it is Thinking or Feeling) in my outer life. To others, I seem to prefer a planned or orderly way of life, like to have things settled and organized, feel more comfortable when decisions are made, and like to bring life under control as much as possible. 


Since this pair only describes what I prefer in the outer world, I may, inside, feel flexible and open to new information (which I am). 


Do not confuse Judging with judgmental, in its negative sense about people and events. They are not related. 


The following statements generally apply to me: 
• I like to have things decided. 
•I appear to be task oriented.
• I like to make lists of things to do.
• I like to get my work done before playing.
• I plan work to avoid rushing just before a deadline. 
•Sometimes I focus so much on the goal that I miss new information.

Perceiving (P) 

I use my perceiving function (whether it is Sensing or Intuition) in my outer life. To others, I seem to prefer a flexible and spontaneous way of life, and I like to understand and adapt to the world rather than organize it. Others see me staying open to new experiences and information. 


Since this pair only describes what I prefer in the outer world, inside I may feel very planful or decisive (which I am). 


Remember, in type language perceiving means "preferring to take in information." It does not mean being "perceptive" in the sense of having quick and accurate perceptions about people and events. 


The following statements generally apply to me:
• I like to stay open to respond to whatever happens. 
•I appear to be loose and casual. I like to keep plans to a minimum. 
•I like to approach work as play or mix work and play. 
•I work in bursts of energy.
• I am stimulated by an approaching deadline.
• Sometimes I stay open to new information so long I miss making decisions when they are needed.

*Now go Google your Code (ENFP,INTJ etc.) and comment whether the description fit 
*


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Can help, doesn't mean it is 10000% accurate + keep in mind there might be shy/whatever extroverts and so on (;


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Can help, doesn't mean it is 10000% accurate + keep in mind there might be shy/whatever extroverts and so on (;


yess true, no one is going to totally fit just one or the other, but the reason it works is because of contrasting one with the other.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmm, from this I'd say I'm INFJ, but I'm still not sure.


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> Hmm, from this I'd say I'm INFJ, but I'm still not sure.


which part makes you feel unsure?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

ENFP Kitten said:


> which part makes you feel unsure?


It's just that in the past 2 years I've gone from thinking I was INFJ to ENFJ to ESFJ and now I'm beginning to think I might be an INFP or INFJ  It makes sense to me too, someone told me that unhealthy IxFPs can seem like SJs. It's nothing to do with the test really, just my own doubts.


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> It's just that in the past 2 years I've gone from thinking I was INFJ to ENFJ to ESFJ and now I'm beginning to think I might be an INFP or INFJ  It makes sense to me too, someone told me that unhealthy IxFPs can seem like SJs. It's nothing to do with the test really, just my own doubts.


ahh yes yes, that's what i meant, so your doubts lie between being a judger or a Perceiver right?
what are your reasons for thinking you are a perceiver an what are your reasons for thinking you are a Judger?
because a perceiver is perfectly capable of being organized and can love the idea of being a planning structured person, but are you someone that absolutely cannot deal with being unstructured? is it something you can't stop yourself from being? 
also your thoughts as an infp, tend to be all about possibilities and can be quite chaotic and all over the place.
a Judger will be much more structured in thought and organizing his thoughts. they see more of a definite pattern and way to see things, and therefore can be stubborn of their point of views, INFP's will be more about endless possibilities, they make more assumptions rather than have structured definitive reasons and patterns for their thoughts. a perceiver will be more open to being wrong, not taking their conclusions so seriously or definitive. an INFP will be more indecisive too, always feeling like there might possibly be a better way. the INFJ definitely sees and defines a better way and sticks to it, being more confident and sure of their choices, all about making definite choices, they hate the idea of not having reached closure or conclusion about a matter. But the perceiver loves endlessly exploring possibilites, always open for another conclusion, feeling more at ease with thinking of all possibilities rather than limiting and closing themselves off to a definitive conclusion. 

I may have overexplained, hope that helped you clarify which one you are!


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

ENFP Kitten said:


> ahh yes yes, that's what i meant, so your doubts lie between being a judger or a Perceiver right?
> what are your reasons for thinking you are a perceiver an what are your reasons for thinking you are a Judger?
> because a perceiver is perfectly capable of being organized and can love the idea of being a planning structured person, but are you someone that absolutely cannot deal with being unstructured? is it something you can't stop yourself from being?
> also your thoughts as an infp, tend to be all about possibilities and can be quite chaotic and all over the place.
> ...


I used to think I was all about structure, until recently I've found that I really think structure is boring, and I'm very disorganized. That's what has made me think I may be a perceiver. And I'm never confident in my choices xD I'm very indecisive. So I'm beginning to think I'm probably INFP, but I have a friend who knows more about MBTI than I do and they say I'm more likely ENFJ so I don't know lol


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I am somewhat positive I'm ISxx. 

I don't like sciency technical fields but I also don't appear warm towards others nor do I care that much about others. Nonetheless harmony is important to me.

As far as perceiving and judging, I do make lists, plan my work and like when things are planned and when there is structure when taking something on. Regarding work such as studying when push comes to show I wait till the end and then get energy. Though, this doesnt always happen. I also get energy when I organize things and plan things out.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow! This really helped me out. I've been in doubt for INxx, and now I know I'm an INTP! Thank you! roud:


----------



## Noise (Sep 15, 2014)

According to this, I'm INTP.
While I don't know my type, I've narrowed it down to either INTP or INFJ. Some sort of INxx, really. 
This was simple and straightforward. c: Helpful, thanks.


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

News Flash: This test isn't 'Definitely Accurate' at all, and results shouldn't be taken as such. That being said, it's a great breakdown of the dichotomies for beginners. - Jack


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> I used to think I was all about structure, until recently I've found that I really think structure is boring, and I'm very disorganized. That's what has made me think I may be a perceiver. And I'm never confident in my choices xD I'm very indecisive. So I'm beginning to think I'm probably INFP, but I have a friend who knows more about MBTI than I do and they say I'm more likely ENFJ so I don't know lol


I have seen your posts, and i've known many INFP very intimately, i think you really are an INFP! and btw you are your best typer, if you think you are an INFP, you most probably are 
just to help you further reconfirm, read this: [INFP] INFP: A Jungian Cognitive Function Analysis By SimulatedWorld

it goes in allout with cognitive descriptions, you really can't go wrong with cognitive functions!


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

visionaryjack said:


> News Flash: This test isn't 'Definitely Accurate' at all, and results shouldn't be taken as such. That being said, it's a great breakdown of the dichotomies for beginners. - Jack


"it's a great breakdown of the dichotomies for beginners." Exactly. that is why it is great for helping people who know absolutely nothing about personality types, to type themselves. But i did forget the part where I do help the people clarify even better with anything they still feel confused about. and really. ALL of them were mindblown when i showed them their descriptions, saying stuff like 'OMG it's like someone has been studying my every move!!!' every single person i;ve typed. so really, it has overabundantly been proven to be the quickest most accurate way to type people


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

ENFP Kitten said:


> "it's a great breakdown of the dichotomies for beginners." Exactly. that is why it is great for helping people who know absolutely nothing about personality types, to type themselves. But i did forget the part where I do help the people clarify even better with anything they still feel confused about. and really. ALL of them were mindblown when i showed them their descriptions, saying stuff like 'OMG it's like someone has been studying my every move!!!' every single person i;ve typed. so really, it has overabundantly been proven to be the quickest most accurate way to type people


Yes. However, a great breakdown of the dichotomies doesn't make it 'definitely accurate'. Hardly. To say that this test will never be wrong and that you are always right is a self-evidently ignorant claim. No one with a functioning mind of their own can legitimately believe the assertions you claim. So, why bother making them? If you truly were concerned with helping people find their true type, you'd let them know that you aren't infallible. - Jack


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

visionaryjack said:


> Yes. However, a great breakdown of the dichotomies doesn't make it 'definitely accurate'. Hardly. To say that this test will never be wrong and that you are always right is a self-evidently ignorant claim. No one with a functioning mind of their own can legitimately believe the assertions you claim. So, why bother making them? If you truly were concerned with helping people find their true type, you'd let them know that you aren't infallible. - Jack


Don't put words in my mouth, I never said that 'because it is a a great breakdown of the dichotomies' therefore it is Definitely Accurate. I am not talking based on mere assumptions of what "In My Opinion' makes this so great. I am talking from Direct results I have Experienced. I don't know how you can argue against that. and that i say with confidence that all those more than 100 people i have typed have all been accurate, can also never be "my assumption" because it was they themselves who expressed total identification with the result descriptions that came out.

And to say that i just Assume it will never be wrong because of mere confidence in the descriptions given, is also a wrong assumption you have just made. 

I have Stated: I have done this on more than a hundred people(a whole company of 50 people) using these simple steps, and each and every time it came out right, the proof? People felt completely identified with their descriptions. therefore i made no assumption, i have tried and tested it more than enough times. so there is nothing "self evident" here. 
Ignorance would be to have no backup to my claims. 
I am not trying to give myself any credit here, I am merely sharing a nice discovery i've made, a way easyer quicker way to accurately find out their type, because i truly am interested in helping others accurately type themselves. 
It sucks having to do those long tests over and over and not ever being sure or reaching a definite sure answer.
I am not posting this to "show off I have a better way" or anything of the like.


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

Noise said:


> According to this, I'm INTP.
> While I don't know my type, I've narrowed it down to either INTP or INFJ. Some sort of INxx, really.
> This was simple and straightforward. c: Helpful, thanks.


oehh nice! so what makes you confused between the TP and FJ?? I can help you if you want, to figure it out


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@ENFP Kitten,would you mind helping me with my type?
Love ENFP's!:kitteh:

Btw,I think typing by dichotomies just doesn't work for some people,but there are some for whom it just happens to work.Like,if you have an ESFP with very developed Te and Ni,weird Fi and raised in unusual conditions they'll possibly get different results while looking at E/I,S/N,F/T and P/J but if they are your typical Se,Fi,Te,Ni they'll identify with E,S,F,P and descriptions.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/222794-descriptions-mbti-step-ii-facets.html 
This clears up a lot too. You can make it into a "test" by drawing checkboxes next to each statement. Check off if it applies to you.
Count the number of boxes, shows which one you are. Or any other variation of that type of test (like 1-5 for disagree to agree, etc

For example, if you score Feeler over Thinker in almost every facet, but type as an INTP, then you may want to seriously reconsider.



ENFP Kitten said:


> I have Stated: I have done this on more than a hundred people(a whole company of 50 people) using these simple steps, and each and every time it came out right, the proof? People felt completely identified with their descriptions. therefore i made no assumption, i have tried and tested it more than enough times. so there is nothing "self evident" here.



Unfortunately descriptions =/= cognition. As long as you are not typing cognition off this method, you are completely right.


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

ENFP Kitten said:


> Don't put words in my mouth, I never said that 'because it is a a great breakdown of the dichotomies' therefore it is Definitely Accurate. I am not talking based on mere assumptions of what "In My Opinion' makes this so great. I am talking from Direct results I have Experienced. I don't know how you can argue against that. and that i say with confidence that all those more than 100 people i have typed have all been accurate, can also never be "my assumption" because it was they themselves who expressed total identification with the result descriptions that came out.
> 
> And to say that i just Assume it will never be wrong because of mere confidence in the descriptions given, is also a wrong assumption you have just made.
> 
> ...


I ask all these readers to do one thing, and that is to read the title of this thread. No-no, you definitely did say that this test was definitely accurate. Unlike you, I have authentic proof. My argument when it comes down to it is simple: Having 100 people be correctly typed by this method before doesn't make it definitely accurate for everybody else ever. That is a logical fallacy. However, I've presented this case perfectly assuming you have 100 people to testimony. Anybody can say they have 100 people that have been accurately typed and 100% satisfied using your method. What about this age old saying? "Don't believe everything you hear." Show us all objective proof for the 100 people first, then disprove my second case I've presented assuming you have all 100. 

It's also noteworthy that I am an autistic person. As such, I can unintentionally come across as somewhat overly blunt. I'd like to honestly say that it is not my intention to offend you in any way, and if I have I do honestly apologize. I'm simply presenting an objective, logical argument. Listen, I don't have a problem with your method. I think it's a solid method. This thread title's ethical correctness is in question, though. While the intention is indeed noble, the title puts all of these people who don't know their type at an unnecessarily higher risk for mistype. - Jack


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> How is she "for suuure" a sensor?


well the for sure was about her being an extrovert. Sensing I'm not too sure but these lead me to think she is:

*"I usually think things over. Well,not really XD
I do think and overthink when I have nothing else to do" 

"I am in a way reflective but I don't really come up with anything useful when reflecting XD
I sometimes feel like I'm just repeating things in my head like a broken record,
but sometimes I get an interesting thought and I don't feel like I'm just thinking to annoy myself."

"I don't really like talking to people often but I just love crowds and being where everything is happening."
*

Intuitive love talking with people so they can go into their intuitive topics, Sensers are more action oriented, about what they will do with people not so much into sitting and having deep conversations with people, they'll get bored and want to get to action.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree @Yeahright,it's faaar from perfect but it is a good starting point and it gets people thinking,it opens up some questions.Well,it does depend on a person though,if they aren't very interested in typing they surely will get the wrong idea but does it really matter then,if they aren't even too into it?


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I agree @Yeahright,it's faaar from perfect but it is a good starting point and it gets people thinking,it opens up some questions.Well,it does depend on a person though,if they aren't very interested in typing they surely will get the wrong idea but does it really matter then,if they aren't even too into it?


I just think if you're going to do something, do it right. If someone's not very interested in typing, I don't know why they'd be on this website but who knows.

This whole thread seems like the blind leading the blind.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

> Intuitive love talking with people so they can go into their intuitive topics, Sensers are more action oriented, about what they will do with people not so much into sitting and having deep conversations with people, they'll get bored and want to get to action.


I like talking though,but it has to be about things that are realistic yet not completely dull,everyday.Most conversations aren't like that though and should last 10 minutes tops and never be mentioned again but somehow they are constantly repeated every day.There are also the ones that have nothing to do with anything real and those annoy me too,like people asking stupid questions,coming up with "fun" ideas,etc.


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I like talking though,but it has to be about things that are realistic yet not completely dull,everyday.Most conversations aren't like that though and should last 10 minutes tops and never be mentioned again but somehow they are constantly repeated every day.There are also the ones that have nothing to do with anything real and those annoy me too,like people asking stupid questions,coming up with "fun" ideas,etc.


haha you are definitiely a senser! you sounds like an ESFP, go read some descriptions and tell me what you think!


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> I just think if you're going to do something, do it right. If someone's not very interested in typing, I don't know why they'd be on this website but who knows.
> 
> This whole thread seems like the blind leading the blind.


then leave.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Idk,that was my first real typing(the very first was NTJ,when I knew almost nothing about mbti XD),but I don't think my Se is that high and I'm just not feeling ExxP is me in general.ESTP would be more likely than ESFP though imo,if I am a EP


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

ENFP Kitten said:


> then leave.


Uh...no?

Learn to take constructive criticism. How's that?

@Living dead you aren't an ESFP, and I doubt you are ESTP either. Not liking talking about fun ideas? Yeah there's no way you are an ESxP... Aren't there like questionnaires at the top of the forum you can fill out? Maybe start your own thread so people with an understanding of functions can type you.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeahright said:


> Uh...no?
> 
> Learn to take constructive criticism. How's that?
> 
> @Living dead you aren't an ESFP, and I doubt you are ESTP either. Not liking talking about fun ideas? Yeah there's no way you are an ESxP... Aren't there like questionnaires at the top of the forum you can fill out? Maybe start your own thread so people with an understanding of functions can type you.


I came here because filled out those questionnaires a million times and I'm kinda tired so I decided to go back to where I started,at dichotomies and then work from there.
I could bump one of my old threads though.

By "fun" ideas I mean stuff that don't exist but would be sooo awesome or trying to figure out where does the word "word" come from and why is blue called blue and not red,stuff like that.Believe it or not I know tons of people who think about that kind of thing out loud lol
It's cute and fun when there's a bit of it,but I have to be in an extremely good mood and even then I get tired after 5 minutes
Edit:OR it has to be directed at doing something


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I came here because filled out those questionnaires a million times and I'm kinda tired so I decided to go back to where I started,at dichotomies and then work from there.
> I could bump one of my old threads though.
> 
> By "fun" ideas I mean stuff that don't exist but would be sooo awesome or trying to figure out where does the word "word" come from and why is blue called blue and not red,stuff like that.Believe it or not I know tons of people who think about that kind of thing out loud lol
> It's cute and fun when there's a bit of it,but I have to be in an extremely good mood and even then I get tired after 5 minutes


Oh okay. What happened with the other questionnaires? Did people not reply? Maybe I can take a look.

Ah I see what you mean. That is Ne or Ni. So ESxP is possible in that sense.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

New thread maderoud:


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> Oh okay. What happened with the other questionnaires? Did people not reply? Maybe I can take a look.
> 
> Ah I see what you mean. That is Ne or Ni. So ESxP is possible in that sense.


only now you realize that?

whose the blind one now? from her few info I already recognized her being an ESTP, I only entertained ESFP as an option because my ESFP Bestfriend can be quite mean and uncaring for others feelings too. 

you are only now after further extra explanations and information, getting to the fact that she is an ESXP.

it was really obvious to me way before it was to you, so stop questioning my ability to help others type themselves, I have actual real hands on experience(A GREAT DEAL) when you probably have never helped Total Strangers type themselves(typing people you know is like cheating, you already have tons of data) why on earth would I lie about something like having typed so many people?
that would be stupidly unnecessary.

at the end you will just take so long to get to the answer I had all along.


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeahright said:


> Uh...no?
> 
> Learn to take constructive criticism. How's that?
> 
> @Living dead you aren't an ESFP, and I doubt you are ESTP either. Not liking talking about fun ideas? Yeah there's no way you are an ESxP... Aren't there like questionnaires at the top of the forum you can fill out? Maybe start your own thread so people with an understanding of functions can type you.


going rounds and rounds to reach a conclusion I had so early on already.

you are giving your opinion and acting like your opinion is the rule. this thing has worked, wether you like it or not. I did not post it because the descriptions themselves are SPLENDID or to discuss wether they are perfectly accurate or not. the real people experience, has worked, have successfully typed people with these super simple super imperfect descriptions. didn;t need to go into all the details about cognitive etc. 

it is actually not meant it be used as a questionnaire, but just a person reads all the info under extro then contrast with the general descriptions of intro and choose which one feels more natural to him. not every single bullet point needs to fit. it's when you try to fit every bullet point that makes you doubt. but not everything will apply. the art is not having to give too much information to potentially confuse a person. Cognitive functions are great when the person already has an idea of which type he might be and feels confused between two types. otherwise they will get confused reading aaall about all the different functions. and ohyeah you ASSUME I know nothing of cognitive functions. I probably know way more than you do. but you are too busy drawing early WRONG conclusions and ASSUMPTIONS.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

If it's based on MBTI, it's not accurate.


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

Rex Magnus said:


> If it's based on MBTI, it's not accurate.


yes MBTI is not the most accurate thing, but it has been a stepping stone. 
I should delete this thread. I do not want discussions on here.

I do not live off of MBTI descriptions, I go on cognitive functions, socionics, and countless other websites with non stereotypical descriptions.

Nonetheless this simple inaccurate description has proven to me good enough to type total strangers in a few minutes(in person). 

It works, it has worked, over and over again, producing happy identified people. if you have not tried and used it the way I have with countless people to help them identify their personality type, then please do not give your opinion so presumptuously. 

anyway, I don't even know why I bother replying. probably gonna delete this thread Sheesh.


----------



## ENFP Kitten (Oct 2, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll help. @Jennywocky The creator wishes to close this thread(read above post). You are the appropriate mod, right? I wanted to inform you. - Jack


----------

